

Ask HN: Javascript libraries for intelligent tables - vincentellis

I know datatables, but isn't there something more versatile and less bloated?
======
slater
Not sure what you are looking for, but the unobtrusive table sort script is
pretty good if that's what you need:

[http://www.frequency-decoder.com/2006/09/16/unobtrusive-
tabl...](http://www.frequency-decoder.com/2006/09/16/unobtrusive-table-sort-
script-revisited)

